
NIST's new password rules – summary - ratsbane
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2016/08/18/nists-new-password-rules-what-you-need-to-know/
======
ratsbane
The primary source:
[https://pages.nist.gov/800-63-3/sp800-63-3.html](https://pages.nist.gov/800-63-3/sp800-63-3.html)

------
wonks
I've been telling people to use correct-horse-battery-staples for years. Glad
to see I'm not the only professional thinking this.

